# Senior Taliban Leader Killed



## AWP (Jan 26, 2007)

Some good news from OEF-A.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070126/ap_on_re_as/afghanistan

KABUL, Afghanistan - A NATO airstrike destroyed a Taliban command post in southern Afghanistan, killing a suspected senior militant leader, the alliance said Friday. Separately, an assailant gunned down an Afghan lawmaker who, under the former Taliban regime, oversaw the destruction of two Buddha statues carved into a cliff.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 26, 2007)

He angered Buddha and paid.


----------



## Queen Beach (Jan 26, 2007)

That is good news....

You don't mess with the Buddha!!!!!  :huh?:


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 26, 2007)

Great News, it should make my wife very happy. One of her dreams was to see the statues. I had promised her that one day I would take her to see them. When they where destroyed it was rather disappointing.


----------



## pardus (Jan 26, 2007)

Good stuff.

PB I think they are rebuilding them or have plans to.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 26, 2007)

Well done...another one dead.


----------

